# TIVO ir control won't change VIP 222 channel...



## SCIFI_3D_zoo (Oct 7, 2007)

I"m not sure if I have a compat. problem or not. I have a new DishNetwork "VIP 222" HD sat box. And I can't get the IR to work. It's possible the IR is broke. It's hooked up right, and I just took it off the cable box after being used for 3 years. I'm glad I didn't get a DVR. From what I've read that may not have worked at all.

So either my IR is broke or there's some other problem. This is a Dual-Tuner box. I still have Comcast in the house so I hooked up the coaxial from that to the RF IN jack on TIVO. I've positioned the IR booms all over the place. Don't know what else to try.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Couple possible problems:

- IR only works for TV1

- Check the Sys Info screen to see what IR address the box is accepting. Most 3rd party devices are only set up for address 1.


----------



## SCIFI_3D_zoo (Oct 7, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Couple possible problems:
> 
> - IR only works for TV1
> 
> - Check the Sys Info screen to see what IR address the box is accepting. Most 3rd party devices are only set up for address 1.


Yea... I'm using TV1.. not the RF TV2.

I've heard people talk about this.. SYS INFO. On the SAT box? I didn't see a button called this or anything under setup. And if I do find it... then what?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes, Sys Info on the satellite box. Quick way is to press Menu-Menu. On most receivers you can also do Menu-6-1-3.


----------



## SCIFI_3D_zoo (Oct 7, 2007)

I figured it out. I did have to just call them... push a bunch of crazy buttons... and chg the address to 1. And now it works like a charm.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Glad to hear it. The remote address change procedure is also explained in the fine manual.


----------

